# How to get Mk6 golf R rear lower...



## Cosbi (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey guys so I just bagged my R with airlift performance rear bags. I noticed during testing the suspension compression the bags bottom out before rear axle and shock. I'm curious to see how others have gotten around this. I'd like to get the additional drop if I am able. I'm also running koni yellows with no bump-stops. The compression was done without a wheel on as well. So I know the wheels are not interfering. Photo will show where I'm currently sitting wheels are 19"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PassatSport15 (Sep 11, 2016)

Cosbi said:


> Hey guys so I just bagged my R with airlift performance rear bags. I noticed during testing the suspension compression the bags bottom out before rear axle and shock. I'm curious to see how others have gotten around this. I'd like to get the additional drop if I am able. I'm also running koni yellows with no bump-stops. The compression was done without a wheel on as well. So I know the wheels are not interfering. Photo will show where I'm currently sitting wheels are 19"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you cut that bracket?

How did you install the rear bellows, in other words, what did you use to complete the bags?

Sent from my Portable


----------



## Cosbi (Aug 8, 2013)

PassatSport15 said:


> Did you cut that bracket?
> 
> How did you install the rear bellows, in other words, what did you use to complete the bags?
> 
> Sent from my Portable


Golf R lower brackets are not supposed to be trimmed (they don't have a perforation mark). They also have a puck system for the the top of the bag so the don't rub the rear "subframe". I used the provided airlift performance parts and installed them as the instructions stated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosbi (Aug 8, 2013)

Photo of lower bracket for reference.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PassatSport15 (Sep 11, 2016)

Cosbi said:


> Golf R lower brackets are not supposed to be trimmed (they don't have a perforation mark). They also have a puck system for the the top of the bag so the don't rub the rear "subframe". I used the provided airlift performance parts and installed them as the instructions stated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My bad, I thought it was the same for the R..

But this is what I was referring to, see pic









Sent from my Portable


----------



## Cosbi (Aug 8, 2013)

PassatSport15 said:


> My bad, I thought it was the same for the R..
> 
> But this is what I was referring to, see pic
> 
> ...


No worries man. That's the first response I always get haha. Glad to get it out of the way. I've bagged quite a few cars and usually I'm down to cut at stuff however I've heard these are prone to rub so I don't want to cut at anything without some understanding of what will be okay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PassatSport15 (Sep 11, 2016)

Well if you said you followed as per instructions. Not sure what could cause your bag to bottom out. 

Not to many things you have that can cause your issue. 

Only things I can think of - could be air pressure already low. Depending on which spring perch you have. 

Whether their is a bump or not. 

You just have to make sure you used the short thread, if you had the bump on the spring perch.

Hopefully someone can chime in to help you, good luck! 

Sent from my Portable


----------



## Cosbi (Aug 8, 2013)

PassatSport15 said:


> Well if you said you followed as per instructions. Not sure what could cause your bag to bottom out.
> 
> Not to many things you have that can cause your issue.
> 
> ...


I think it's just due to the bag having less compression due to platform. Also the golf r only comes with one size lower bolt so the bracket is fully seated. That puck up top is pretty thick almost 2" so I'm sure that's not helping lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosbi (Aug 8, 2013)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GintyFab (Jun 30, 2016)

you can remove the puck and check your clearance. I think some Golf R's said they didn't rub much(if at all) some of the ones I've seen rub pretty good, and others not as much, still any rubbing is bad, so triple check everything. you will also have to shorten the threaded rod that goes into the bag if you plan to remove the pucks


----------



## Cosbi (Aug 8, 2013)

GintyFab said:


> you can remove the puck and check your clearance. I think some Golf R's said they didn't rub much(if at all) some of the ones I've seen rub pretty good, and others not as much, still any rubbing is bad, so triple check everything. you will also have to shorten the threaded rod that goes into the bag if you plan to remove the pucks


Got ya. I'm considering trimming at the areas that might rub as well. It looks like mostly excess material on the rear subframe anyways. I'm even considering idf rear lca's and ss5 bags but I'm not sure if those will rub as well...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GintyFab (Jun 30, 2016)

I think it would make your issue worse. The collapsed size of the ss5 is taller than the airlift bags.


----------



## Plausible (Jul 11, 2016)

GintyFab said:


> I think it would make your issue worse. The collapsed size of the ss5 is taller than the airlift bags.


Moot point at the end of the day due to the angle of IDF LCA. The slight bend of the LCA will compensate for the difference in height. The IDF + SS5 combo goes extremely low.


----------



## Cosbi (Aug 8, 2013)

Plausible said:


> Moot point at the end of the day due to the angle of IDF LCA. The slight bend of the LCA will compensate for the difference in height. The IDF + SS5 combo goes extremely low.


That's good to hear! Now I just have to figure out if someone has successfully ran them without rubbing on the R.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

